# Southern Heritage (old family pictures)



## pnome (Jan 19, 2006)

Bdoutdoors' post got me thinking.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=48156

It would be nice if we had a thread where people could share some of their family heritage.  Or even just stories about thier roots.

I'll start with a couple old family photos..

A post civil war shot of my great great great grandfather Harrison. Private Company C 10th Georgia Cav. CSA 






A photo of my great great grandfather Marcus and his two brothers, Richard and Josephus.. along with thier wives. 






how about you?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 19, 2006)

can see the resemblance


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 19, 2006)

sharpshot said:
			
		

> can see the resemblance


----------



## redwards (Jan 19, 2006)

A couple of true "Sportsmen" in the early 1940's!


----------



## pnome (Jan 19, 2006)

very nice, keep em coming.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 19, 2006)

redwards:  Little off topic, but do you recognize the guns they are carrying??  I would not except for the fact that I hunted with one for 50 years.

They are both Winchester Model 12's


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 20, 2006)

great photos guyys, keep them coming.  Also, I move dthis over here


----------



## leo (Jan 20, 2006)

*Thanks Jim for moving it here*

Great thread pnome 

y'all dig deep and warm the scanners up


----------



## redwards (Jan 20, 2006)

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> redwards: Little off topic, but do you recognize the guns they are carrying?? I would not except for the fact that I hunted with one for 50 years.
> 
> They are both Winchester Model 12's


Vernon, I'll continue a little  . I had not really looked closely at the shotguns. Mainly because the picture is one that we found in one of my mother-in-law's picture albums. She passed away at the end of December and is the lady on the left in the photograph. We think my wife's father is the gentleman on the left. The photo is undated.
I had noticed that the shotguns were slide action pumps. I had a high school buddy that had a Model 12. Man, that was a good shotgun! Thanks for being so observant!
Ralph


----------



## dutchman (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is my great granddaddy and great grandmama in their later years (late 1800s). He was a corporal in the 36th GA Volunteer Infantry Regiment. He was wounded at the Battle of Bentonville, NC.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 20, 2006)

Very , very cool .....

thanks for posting and keep em coming ....


----------



## dutchman (Jan 20, 2006)

This is a photo of my great, great granddaddy (the father of the man in the previous photo).


----------



## dutchman (Jan 20, 2006)

This last photo is of one of the brothers of the man in the first photo. The people in the shot with him are his family members.


----------



## ZACK (Jan 21, 2006)

Dutchman,

Where was your great granddaddy from?  The reason I ask is that my great, great, great grandaddy also fought for the 36th Ga. He was in Co. H and he was from the Five Forks/Trickum/Lilburn area of Gwinnett County.  His name was Oliver Perry Ford.  He was captured and Paroled @ Vicksburg, then rejoined shortly after.  He fought in the Army of Tennessee in Carter L. Stevenson's Division.  He was wounded three times and surrendered with Johnston in North Carolina at the end of the war.  I wish I had some pics or letters, but I do not.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 21, 2006)

ZACK said:
			
		

> Dutchman,
> 
> Where was your great granddaddy from?  The reason I ask is that my great, great, great grandaddy also fought for the 36th Ga. He was in Co. H and he was from the Five Forks/Trickum/Lilburn area of Gwinnett County.  His name was Oliver Perry Ford.  He was captured and Paroled @ Vicksburg, then rejoined shortly after.  He fought in the Army of Tennessee in Carter L. Stevenson's Division.  He was wounded three times and surrendered with Johnston in North Carolina at the end of the war.  I wish I had some pics or letters, but I do not.



That's the "short" regimental history, alright. 

My great granddaddy (James Abel Bramblett) was from the Friendship area of Forsyth County, near Ducktown. He enlisted as a 17 year old on April 5, 1862, just 3 days shy of his 18th birthday. He was assigned to Company E of the 36th GA Volunteer Infantry (Glenn's Broyle's Regt). He, too, was present at the capture of Vicksburg, paroled and exchanged. He got back into the fray and was present on a Sept/Oct, 1863 muster roll. He spent time in Stonewall Hospital in Montgomery, AL in 1864. He was wounded on March 21, 1865 in the upper back at Bentonville, NC. My daddy still has the ball they took from his body. 

If you would like a little more information on the regiment, I have some. Not much, but a little more than we've discussed here.


----------



## ZACK (Jan 21, 2006)

Dutchman,

I would love to know some more regimental history on the 36th.  PM or email me and we could talk more about it.  I wonder if our ancestors ever knew each other or crossed paths.  Seems like they would have had to.  That is slap awsome that your daddy still has the ball they took from his wound. Certainly a family hierloom to be proud of. I would love to do more investigation into my ancestors Confederate history, but family, church, work, and deer hunting take all my time and money right now.  Look forward to hearing from you dutchman.


----------



## xpertgreg (Jan 23, 2006)

here are my great great great grandparents, Melvin V. Hayes and Elizabeth Jane Caldwell crca 1911


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2006)

These photos are incredeble.


Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 18, 2006)

Anybody got any more photos?


----------



## raghorn (Apr 18, 2006)

I love looking at old pictures like this, lot's of history there.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres WBC Pucket Captain of the Cherokee Dragoons in Phillips Legion of Calvary.He was promoted to Major then Lieutenant Colonel.He had 3 horses shot from under him but only recieved I slight wound during the entire war.


----------



## pnome (Nov 26, 2007)

Let's try bumping this old thread to see if we get any more old pictures.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 27, 2007)

i have a few i will try to get on here as soon as i can. love the history!!!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Nov 27, 2007)

*G. G. Grandfather and his Parents*

Top Picture, Alva Benjamin Spencer (my G. G. Grandfather) - Originally of Greene Co., GA, moved to Dooly County to teach school.  Enlisted in 3rd GA, Co C (Dawson Grays), fought the entire war and was paroled at Appamattox.  Post war he married Margaret Lucinda Cone of Dooly County where they raised a family.  He died in 1881 (41 Years old) of TB.  I have published a book of letters he wrote to his girlfriend (Margaret) throughout the war called "My Dear Friend".  

http://http://www.mupress.org/webpages/books/H732.html

Second Picture, his parents - Benjamin Edgar Spencer and Charlotte Griffin Hurd of Greene Co., GA.  Benjamin was also a member of the 3rd GA, Co. C.  However he was discharged "on account of being overaged" at the age of 65.


----------



## pnome (Nov 27, 2007)

Great!  Thanks for sharing Clyde!


----------



## j_seph (Nov 27, 2007)

*Heres one not old but of where my great?????*

granfather came over from England
Christian Joseph Northrup of Yorkshire, England, came to Milford, Connecticut in the early 1600s, and seems to have been the originator of the Kings County, Canada Loyalist family of Northrup,and he was one of the original founders of Milford, Connecticut. Here is Joseph Northrup's founder stone.


----------



## pnome (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool j-seph!


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Nov 27, 2007)

Those Are Some Hard Working Folks During Some Hard Times, But They Were All Tough And Made The South What It Is Today. I Have Some History I'll Be Sending Out. This Stuff Just Gets Me Thinking Of Where I Came From. Makes You Proad!


----------



## leo (Nov 27, 2007)

*Good idea*



pnome said:


> Let's try bumping this old thread to see if we get any more old pictures.


----------



## flyingt (Nov 27, 2007)

*Heres some pics of my Grandpa*

The black and white photo was of my Grandpa and my Dad. These were taken in York , PA. I have no idea who those other guys in the photo are.


----------



## Resica (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a photo of my grandfather and 2 of his brothers.I would guess it dates from the early 1930's.Not sure what team they were playing for at that time.They were from Clermont.The one on the left is my grandfather,Jim (Big Jim)Hyder,next is my great uncle John(Whack) Hyder and another great uncle William(Den) Hyder.


----------



## pnome (Nov 27, 2007)

Those a great!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## j_seph (Nov 27, 2007)

*My grandfather in*

WWI


----------



## joefishin (Nov 28, 2007)

*My great great grandpa*

My great great grandpa served in the Georgia state legislature representing Dooly County during the Civil War. Georgia Governor Joseph Brown named him "Captain of the Militia". He helped recruit for the Confederate Army. After the war the Reconstructionist required everyone to take an "Oath to the United States" basically agreeing not to take up arms against the US. My gg grandpa refused to take the oath and was booted out of the state legistature. When the new elections rolled around...he was promptly voted back in and served several more years. 

Here is an original scan of the document signed and given to him by the governor.


----------



## jacuzman (Nov 28, 2007)

Have you guys notice that in all of the real old pictures they never smile.A old guy told me that they never smile because there teeth were not that great looking due to not having a dentist  back in those days.Is that true?


----------



## pnome (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't know about the dentistry or not.  But love the pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyingt (Nov 28, 2007)

I think that may of had something to do with it but they also had hard lives. I remember my Grandma telling me that they had to go every morning to the creek to get water and working the fields with mules and just plain ole back breaking work.  You can see it in there eyes. They did it not because they wanted to but because they had to and Im sure they probably didn't complain because it was a living.
Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Daddyboy (Nov 28, 2007)

Maw grew up mostly in Macon. Said there was this feller in the 30's that would come around with a pony and take pictures of the kids fer keepsakes. She was 3 or 4 in this one.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 28, 2007)

Excellent thread, I am enjoying it greatly !!

This isnt a photo, but it is a transcript of my GG Grandmothers application for a pension due to my GG Grandfather dying during the Civil War. She was Artemissia Sellers, he was Conrad Sellers. To my knowledge nobody in the family has photos of either of them.

The link shows photos from a memorial service we had for him and her a few years ago.


http://www.lrwma.com/events/sellers/sellers.htm

AFFIDAVIT TO BE MADE BY THE WIDOW
STATE OF GEORGIA COUNTY of Habersham
In person came before me, the undersigned Ordinary in and for the County of
Habersham, Mrs. Artemissa Sellers, who being sworn according to law, says
under oath that she is the widow of Conrad Sellers, who was a soldier in the
service of the Confederate States, and served as a member of Company C, of
the 66 Regiment of Georgia Volunteers; that he enlisted in said service on
or about the 17 day of September, 1863, and was in the Confederate Army up
to January, 1864. That while in the Army he was on the _____ day of
December, 1863, sent to the hospital at Kingston, Ga. Sick with fever from
the effects of which he died sometime in January, 1864. She further swears,
these facts. She has obtained from his comrades who were with him in the
service. She further swears that he has never returned from the war, and
that has never saw or heard from him since the time she heard he was dead.
Deponent further swears that she was the wife of said deceased soldier
during his term of service in the Army, and that she has never married since
his death; that she became his wife on the 25th day of August, 1839, and
that she has resided in Georgia continuously since the _____ day of _____,
1841; that Georgia is her home, and was such on the 23rd day of December,
1890, and since said date she has not lived in any other State or locality.
Deponent, as the widow of said deceased soldier husband, applies for the
pension provided by Act of the General Assembly of Georgia, approved
December 23, 1890, for the pension year ending February 15, 1892, and
herewith tenders the proof of her right to receive the allowance granted by
said Act.
Sworn to and subscribed before me, this the 21st day of May, 1891.
B.E. EDGE: Signed ARTEMISSA (X) SELLERS
------
POWER OF ATTORNEY
STATE OF GEORGIA
HABERSHAM COUNTY
Know all Men by these Presents, That I, Artemissa Sellers of Habersham
County, in said State, do hereby appoint B. E. Edge of Habersham County, my
true and lawful attorney in fact, for me and in my name, to receive and
receipt for whatever amount of money I may be entitled to from the State of
Georgia as a widow of a Confederate Soldier, as stated in the foregoing
affidavit; hereby authorizing my said attorney to receipt in my name for any
Warrant that may be issued by the Governor, or for any sum of money which
may be coming to me for the reason aforesaid.
IN WITNESS WHEREOF, I have hereunto set my hand and seal the 21 day of May, 1891.
ARTEMISSA (X) SELLERS (L.S.)
Executed in the presence of us:
J. B. Ervin
J. ? (Unreadable)
----
AFFIDAVIT FOR THREE WITNESSES
STATE OF GEORGIA
COUNTY OF HABERSHAM
In person came before me, the undersigned Ordinary in and for said County,
witnesses, J. W. Dooly, James M. Blair, James A. Hunter and John Payne
Kimsey, (each known to said Attesting Officer as truthful, Mrs. Artemissia
Sellers, of the County of Habersham, State of Georgia), is the widow of
Conrad Sellers, who was a soldier in Company C, of the 66th Regiment of
Georgia Volunteers. That said soldier enlisted in the service of the
Confederate States on or about the 17 day of September 1863. That while in
said service, or by reason of said service in the Army, he lost his life as
follows: By an attack of fever while in the service in the hospital at
Kingston, Ga.
Mr. J.W. Dooly swears that he was in service with Sellers and that he knew
that Sellers was taken sick in camps near Dalton, Ga. sometime in December
1863 and sent to the hospital with fever and some short
time after that he heard that Sellers was dead and that he has never saw or
heard of him since then.
Mr. J. P. Kimsey was in the service in Co. ?. (I think 144) (Blurred),
Regiment of Ga. ??, and says that he saw the grave of Conrad Sellers at
Kingston, Georgia sometimes within early part of 64, and he further swears
that he has never returned since the war.
James A. Hunter swears that Sellers was in the service with him in camps
near Dalton, Ga. from time in the latter part of 1863 or the early part of
64 and that Sellers was taken sick and was sent from camps and that he has
never seen or heard of him since then.
We, that is, J. P. Kimsey, J. M. Blair and J. W. Dooley, further swear that
Mrs. Artemissa Sellers was the wife of said soldier during the service, and
that she has not intermarried since his death, and that she resides in
Habersham County of the State of Georgia.
Sworn to and subscribed before me, this the 20th day of November, 1891.
B. E. EDGE, ORDINARY
J.P. (X) KIMSEY
JAMES W. DOOLEY
JAMES M. BLAIR
JAMES A. HUNTER
------


----------



## Pistol (Nov 28, 2007)

Great thread guys.  This is the obituary for my GGG Grandfather, Elijah Webb Chastain.  Following the obituary is a letter that was written by a family friend and posted in the local newspaper.  My great-grandmother told me all about this man when I was about9 years old and I wrote a paper about him while I was in grade school.  I am always proud when I read this.



The Mountain Signal, (Lumpkin Co. GA) Thursday, April 16, 1874:

“It becomes our painful duty to chronicle the death of Col. E.W. Chastain, of Fannin County, caused by being drowned in Holly Creek, on Thursday the 9th of April, near Ellijay, Gilmer County, Ga. He had been off on business, accompanied by Col. Dickey and Senator Jervis, of Fannin County, his personal friends. They were all on horse-back, and in attempting to cross the ford, the creek being much swollen from recent rains, Mr. Jervis before, Col. Chastain in the center and Mr. Dickey behind. Mr. Jervis had just succeeded in getting across when he heard Mr. Dickey holler out to Col. Chastain to “rein his horse upstream.” Mr. Jervis looked around just in time to see Col. Chastain’s horse fall, having struck a large rock in the ford, and the water being very swift Col. Chastain was plunged into eternity almost in the twinkling of an eye. All efforts were made by his friends to render him assistance, but he was not seen anymore after he fell from his horse.
Senator Jervis at once dispatched the sad news to his friends, and the citizens round about the place was called together, and our informant thinks the body was recovered on Friday morning following.
This sad fate of one of the leading spirits of N.E. Georgia will be deeply deplored by all who knew him. Col. Chastain was once a member of Congress from this district before the war, and has held many offices of trust and honor. He was Colonel of the first Georgia Regulars in 1861, and was stationed on Tybee Island, near Savannah.
We deeply sympathize with the family and friends of the deceased, and would earnestly commend them to Him who has promised to be a “Father to the fatherless and a husband to the widow.”
Since writing the above, we learn from the Morganton mail rider that the body of Col. E.W. Chastain was found early on Friday morning about a half mile below where he was drowned, and the body was conveyed to his home in Fannin County, and was interred on Monday morning. We learn that the funeral was the most largely attended, by citizens, kindred and friends of any ever before in that country.”



The Mountain Signal, (Lumpkin Co. GA) Thursday, May 14, 1874:

“The Late Hon. E.W. Chastain.
Interesting Memorial and Biographical Sketch by the Hon. H.P. Bell.
Washington, D.C., April 27, 1874.
Editors Constitution. The family and some of the friends of the Hon. E.W. Chastain have written to me asking me to write his obituary and send it to the Constitution for publication. In compliance with this request, I have written the enclosed sketch, which is more of a biography than obituary. I trust you will do these friends of deceased, (and they are legion), as well as myself, the favor to publish it. I doubt not that it will be read by a great many of your readers with interest, not on account of the merit of the production, but from interest in the subject. I am respectfully your obedient servant, H.P. Bell.

Hon. Elijah W. Chastain.
The death of this distinguished citizen and estimable gentleman has created throughout the State, the most profound regret. It occurred on the 9th inst., and was peculiarly sad in its attendant circumstances. Returning from Dalton in company with the Hon. John B. Dickey and the Hon. John A. Jervis, where they had been on business pertaining to the contemplated Dalton and Morganton Railroad; in crossing Holly Creek, in Murray County, which was swollen, the ford being rocky and the current rapid, Col. Chastain’s horse stumbled and fell, precipitating him upon a large rock, and falling upon him, so crushed and disabled him that he could not escape, and thus he was drowned in the presence of his friends who were unable to render him any assistance.
He was born in the State of South Carolina, September 25th, 1814, but came to Georgia in early life. He married Miss. Clarissa Brazleton, of Jackson County, in 1838, and soon after settled on Toccoa River, in what was then Gilmer County, where he resided until his death. He filled with usefulness and distinction high positions in the military and civil service of the State. Elected a Captain in the war with the Seminole Indians in Florida, in 1837, and promoted to the command of a regiment in 1838, he served through that contest with honor and distinction. In 1840 he was elected to represent Gilmer County in the Senate and continued to represent the county until it was united with Murray in a senatorial district, which he also represented, serving in the Senate consecutively for the period of ten years. As a Senator, he exhibited high qualities for debate and legislation, and at once took his position among the leading minds of the State, rendering to the county signal service. In the fall of 1851 he was nominated for Congress, in a district (the Fifth) distinguished for its talent, and after a brilliant canvass, marked by intense excitement and enthusiasm, defeated his accomplished antagonist, the Hon. W.H. Stiles, by a large majority. Entering the House of Representatives in the calm between the agitation of 1850 and 1854, he made but one speech during the term. It was delivered March the 5th, 1852, on “The Union and Southern Rights Parties in Georgia.” He was re-elected to the 33rd Congress. It was during this session that the Kansas-Nebraska Act, under the leadership of Douglass in the Senate, and Stephens in the House, was passed. In the culmination of the excitement upon this subject, on the 20th of May, 1854, Col. Chastain delivered a very able speech, probably the ablest of his life. Belonging to the progressive school of statesmen, the detester of tyranny, and a worshiper of liberty, he favored the acquisition of Cuba, and made his last speech in Congress June 12th, 1854, upon that subject. The convention that nominated his successor unanimously adopted a resolution approving his official conduct as a representative of the people. After four years of public service, in exciting terms, involving many hundreds of votes on every variety of questions arising in the National Legislature, with each of these votes closely scrutinized by over a hundred thousand constituents, an unanimous judgement of approval is no ordinary compliment, and one that seldom falls to the lot of public servants. In 1857 he was appointed by Gov. Brown attorney for the Western and Atlantic Railroad, which office I believe he resigned. He was chosen a delegate from Fannin County to the Convention in 1861. He believed honestly that secession was the only remedy for existing evils and apprehending dangers, and, true to his nature, without counting the cost or looking to consequences, he followed the convictions of his heart, and the dictates of his judgement, and ardently supported secession.
At the commencement of the late war he served as Lieutenant Colonel for some time of the 1st Regiment Georgia Regulars. I am not advised how long. This was his last official public service; but he never ceased to feel a deep interest in all matters affecting the public interest, whether of a political, material or moral character, and was always ready to make his contribution of means, labor or sacrifice for their advancement.
Like many other distinguished men, Col. Chastain did not possess the advantages of a liberal education, nor the adventitious aids of fortune, but in natural intellectual endowments he was perhaps inferior to no man in Georgia. In physical development, a model of perfect manhood, quick in apprehension, fluent in speech, felicitous in repartee, bitter in invective, graceful in manner, wise in council and fearless in action, modest as a maiden, and brave as Caesar, he was a born leader of men. He loved the gladiatorship of the political arena, and always left it a victor. He was never defeated when a candidate for office. Ardent in his attachments and thoroughly honest in his convictions, he infused into his friends his own zeal, and bound them to him with the earnestness of devotees. Although engaged in fierce party contests, and in office for a period covering nearly sixteen years, neither envy or malice ever dared to assail his official integrity or personal honor. If he was a zealous partisan, it was because he was an ardent patriot, believing the highest interest of the country was involved in the success of the principles of his party. He never surrendered to an enemy, nor betrayed, nor deserted a friend.
He was admitted to the bar in 1849. The owner of a large and valuable farm, and largely engaged in politics, the practice of his profession was more an incident than an object. Yet for a number of years he did an extensive and successful practice. More successful in the result of his cases, than productive of remuneration for his services, for he seemed to loose sight of his fee in his anxiety for victory. Indeed, he seldom asked a client for money, and if he did it was in such a good natured way that the client felt sure but any sort of excuse for non-payment would be received. A very large number of his fee notes became barred by the statute of limitations and were never paid. The poor especially always found in him a willing counselor and a zealous and an able advocate. He was distinguished at the bar for his courtesy to the bench and his professional brethren, and for his adelity to his client. He studied the science of government more than law. Politics seemed to be his native element. In what is known as the black letter of the law, his reading and research were not extensive. He discarded the pompous formularies and ignored the technical subtleties of the books. With him the law was not so much a grand system or science invested with the awful forms of a solemn antiquity like some ideal divinity, as it was the simple practical means of enforcing rights and redressing wrongs. And while others admired the gorgeous drapery with which the Goddess of Justice is clothed, he tore it away and approached the alter of her worship, charmed with the beauty of her naked simplicity. Still, with the love of the right and abhorrence of wrong, his accurate knowledge of men and his fine powers of advocacy, he was a formidable adversary in the Court House and especially so before the jury. He was more fruitful in legitimatere sources for the continuance of his cause, when unprepared for trial, than any member of the bar I ever saw. The professional reader will understand and appreciate the importance, frequently to their client, of a continuance, when the showing cannot be brought entirely up to the rule. His were not always ready, not always not prepared to make a strictly legal showing, yet his professional skill always compensated his client’s business. He moved the continuance and would insist with such earnestness, showing so many excuses for his client’s negligence, and appealing to the Court with such courtly grace and elegance, and bring his showing so nearly up to the rule, that it was impossible to resist him. Colonel Chastain leaves a widow and seven children in sorrow and bereavement, all of them, I believe, members, and some of them leading and most useful members of the Baptist Church, in whose creed he was a firm believer. Much and deeply as the community in which he lived lament his sad and untimely death, and greatly as he is beloved by that community, it was in the home circle where he is missed, that he was beloved with the warmest ardor and mourned with the bitterest anguish. I will not raise that veil, nor obscure the light of the vestal lamp that burns to his memory on that sacred shrine. I bring friendship’s last offering and drop upon his grave “the tribute of a tear.”
H.P. Bell


----------



## Bushman13 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Grandad*

The post about the pony rang a bell. Here is my Grandad in the late 20's in Alabama. Same deal where a guy came around with a goat and a cart and took pictures. If it wasn't for that guy we wouldn't have an early picture of my granddad. 
I also included a picture of my Granddad upon his return from Korea. This was the first time he saw his twin baby boys. 
Also included a picture of my Granddad with our model A(still  have it)
Also a picture of my Granddad and Grandmom. 

One another note my Dad spent 1970-1980 in Alaska working for the pipeline and also running trap lines. I just acquired his extensive slide photo collection. It contains some truly unique and magical pictures. As soon as I purchase a slide scanner I'll start posting. He has pictures of giant moose, sheep, gold dredging, tapper cabins, etc. great stuff. 



-Brandon


----------



## pnome (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like bumping this thread was a good idea!  Love the history!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 29, 2007)

Neat thread.  Great photos for sharing.  A bump to the top for it.

Hoss


----------

